# 2013 Never Summer Fibreglass PROBLEM



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol. Troll? Think someone from EL sent him?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

you picked an interesting place to complain about neversummer...

doesnt sound like much of an issue to me, always got to be careful when stroking you stick


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I actually noticed this on one of the NS boards I demoed with the carbonium topsheet. Near the tips where it had been hit by a skier/boarder in the line the material frayed and was exposed, pretty sure it was fiberglass. Didn't really think much of it at the time


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Why aren't you dealing with your shop? On something like this, where a picture isn't going to show anything you should be using the LBS as the mfr rep they are to handle the issue. 

I tend to agree with the NS guy though, it would be virtually impossiblefor fibers to be exposed with the only area they could possibly come through is the sidewall. Any exposed fibers on the topsheet would indicate a major mfr flaw that would likely render the boards unrideable. Additionally, assuming this is actually happening the odds of it being both boards is next to impossible. :dunno:

I vote troll :dizzy:


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

walove said:


> you picked an interesting place to complain about neversummer...
> 
> doesnt sound like much of an issue to me, always got to be careful when stroking you stick


Yes, we bought the sticks because of this place, and that's why I've picked this place to complain.

And this doesn't sound like much of an issue to you probabbly because you have never experienced fiberglass itch in your life. Me neither until just recently.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

bseracka said:


> I tend to agree with the NS guy though, it would be virtually impossiblefor fibers to be exposed with the only area they could possibly come through is the sidewall. Any exposed fibers on the topsheet would indicate a major mfr flaw that would likely render the boards unrideable. Additionally, assuming this is actually happening the odds of it being both boards is next to impossible.


I supposed it was one board out of the two, but couldn't figure out which one is causing the problem though, as the fiberglass is too difficult to track.



jdang307 said:


> Lol. Troll? Think someone from EL sent him?





bseracka said:


> I vote troll :dizzy:


I'm not trolling. I'm disappointed. But you can stand behind your beliefs and type "troll" under every posts not singing praises for NS. To each his own.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting. I'm now over 20 days now on the Proto and haven't seen anything like this. I'll keep an eye on it though.


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

Did the topsheet peel off or something? where is the fiberglass protruding from? I've experienced fiberglass burn before, feels like a million splinters just stuck in wherever it touches and it burns for a while.

Probably best to take it to the store you bought it from and have them run their fingers over it if they don't believe you.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

gstboy said:


> I've experienced fiberglass burn before, feels like a million splinters just stuck in wherever it touches and it burns for a while.


At least one member here knows what I'm talking about. I was totally pissed off by the rep's ignorant attitude, and his saying that "run your fingers through the edges to find out where". 

The topsheets are intact. We couldn't find where the fiberglass is from. I could only suspect it's from the sidewalls. We couldn't take the sticks to the store. We bought them on-line because we didn't have any local dealers carrying our sizes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You need to chill the fuck out bro.

If you cant find it the guys in the factory sure as hell can't either. They've all built up a tolerance to it so if it's not visibly obvious how are they supposed to find it? There are a few ways this could have happened, they're all unlikely, but possible. This is very fixable by the way. If it's coming from the boards guts it'll be somewhere along the sidewall/tip. Put on some rubber gloves and take some 200 grit sand paper and rub it all down. If there is any glass exposed you'll either make it more obvious and just keep sanding there, or the problem will get taken care before you even need to do that. After this just go outside and spray the board down with water top and bottom. Also wear gloves and dispose of all the packaging it came in.

I've had glass itch before, it't not _that_ bad and some pummice soap will clear a good amount of it out.

Snowboards are made by hand by humans. Are we no longer allowed to make mistakes? Or do you just expect everything in your life to be perfect?

Oh and the reason you got "talked down to" by them is probably cause you called with a bitchy attitude making bold demands and assinine claims.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Impossibru. Tread/


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you supposed to slide snow against the edges of a snowboard, not your fingers?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Feb7th said:


> At least one member here knows what I'm talking about. I was totally pissed off by the rep's ignorant attitude, and his saying that "run your fingers through the edges to find out where".
> 
> The topsheets are intact. We couldn't find where the fiberglass is from. I could only suspect it's from the sidewalls. We couldn't take the sticks to the store. We bought them on-line because we didn't have any local dealers carrying our sizes.


Just a thought, but if this thing was packaged at the manufacturer, and then shipped to the retailer and then to you, having never seen the light of day, I'd say there's a chance that airborne fiberglass fibers at the factory may have been stuck to the top sheet. I would try washing the topsheet with a mild soap and a moist paper towel. Then pick it up and see if it still does the same thing. The best way to remove fiberglass itch is washing with COLD water. Warm water opens your pores up making it harder to remove the fibers. Pumice would help a ton too. That said, it's only uncomfortable, it's not going to hurt you.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

Nivek said:


> You need to chill the fuck out bro.
> 
> Snowboards are made by hand by humans. Are we no longer allowed to make mistakes? Or do you just expect everything in your life to be perfect?
> 
> Oh and the reason you got "talked down to" by them is probably cause you called with a bitchy attitude making bold demands and assinine claims.


Well, we are disappointed because we spent our $1200 expecting Never Summer to be a "high end" manufacture delivering "high quality" products and would honor their warranty if anything had gone wrong, while in reality we have to carefully sand out the edges with gloves on and pray it would work. And you are saying you've experienced fiberglass itch before and it's not that bad. If you have experienced it, than you could imagine what it feels like to get that pain every week from that $1200 you've spent.

And I assure you that I called in with a happy Friday morning tongue, expecting them to propose a reasonable solution to the situation. It's the 20 minutes snowboard manufacturing lecture and the "finger-test-and-wipe-it" solution that pissed me off. He keeps saying that's impossible as if I was lying, and offered this ridiculous solution. I took that as an insult, and I was not happy with that.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Feb7th said:


> Well, we are disappointed because we spent our $1200 expecting Never Summer to be a "high end" manufacture delivering "high quality" products and would honor their warranty if anything had gone wrong, while in reality we have to carefully sand out the edges with gloves on and pray it would work. And you are saying you've experienced fiberglass itch before and it's not that bad. If you have experienced it, than you could imagine what it feels like to get that pain every week from that $1200 you've spent.
> 
> And I assure you that I called in with a happy Friday morning tongue, expecting them to propose a reasonable solution to the situation. It's the 20 minutes snowboard manufacturing lecture and the "finger-test-and-wipe-it" solution that pissed me off. He keeps saying that's impossible as if I was lying, and offered this ridiculous solution. I took that as an insult, and I was not happy with that.


Was it Vince, because I've dealt with him and that doesn't sound like him at all. I contacted them when I was being anal about a tiny bit of edge separation and he was cool as fuck with me, even though what I had was not even really an issue. Swear to God he even offered to send me a brand new 2014 model that he hand picked from the pile for me in trade. In the end I didn't take him up on it but I was very impressed by the professionalism. Not saying you're lying or anything, I'm just surprised considering my experience with them on my first NS board, board which I just bought last month.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not really seeing this as a board defect. Their 3 year warranty offers replacement if you board is fucked. Like if it delams. Fiber glass in your hands? I've gotten that from a few places, snowboards included. Nivek and Deacon both have given reasonable answers as to how to solve your problem. I would be surprised if Deacon's theory is dead on. 

Also if it is coming from the board guts like Nivek has proposed, then you may actually have a replacement issue. You need to find it though. This is the first time I have seen someone complaining of this on this forum.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Just a thought, but if this thing was packaged at the manufacturer, and then shipped to the retailer and then to you, having never seen the light of day, I'd say there's a chance that airborne fiberglass fibers at the factory may have been stuck to the top sheet. I would try washing the topsheet with a mild soap and a moist paper towel. Then pick it up and see if it still does the same thing. The best way to remove fiberglass itch is washing with COLD water. Warm water opens your pores up making it harder to remove the fibers. Pumice would help a ton too. That said, it's only uncomfortable, it's not going to hurt you.


Thanks for the tips. Though I really hope I won't ever need to, I'll try the cold water method the next time.

About the airborne fiberglass; however, I don't think it's going to work. We have had about 10 days on the snowboards and I wipe them thoroughly with a rag each time after getting back to avoid rusting on the edges.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If your boards are burping fiberglass then you live in an alternate reality.(PERIOD)

I also believe that Deacon and Nivek hit it dead on like Kill said.

If I rub my hands up and down my boards the top sheet nicks or rail jags from rocks will make them BLEED. 

Stop rubbing the edge of your fiberglass topsheet and wondering why it feels like fiberglass (seriously? WTF????).

Your assessment of what makes a quality snowboard is fucked, I still think you seem like a troll just because despite all the obvious answers you just wanna wank our internets.

You've been on these boards 10 times and despite their performance you think you got a sub quality product because your hands itch when you rub fiberglass?

Do we need to come hold your dick when you pee?

BTW if you keep these boards they *will* give you lung cancer. Go play with Jetfalcon.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Your local NS retailer can and will handle any NS warranty issue you may have. Just because you didn't buy the board locally due to size doesn't mean they won't assist you. Someone else can chime in if I'm wrong, but by being an authorized NS dealer they are required to assist with NS product issues regardless of purchase location (assuming it was purchased first hand and from an authorized dealer)


----------



## ceridwen (Dec 14, 2011)

My Pandora does this. For the folks that doubt it happens, I'd go try running your hands along the edge of a few NS boards and see. I suspect you'll find it's pretty common. With that said, I never saw it as a defect, just a quirk of the board. It's also not really very difficult to avoid. After it happened about twice I changed my handling of the board so that I don't allow my hands to run down the edge when ungloved and it never happened again. Just holding the board with ungloved hands is fine. 

I used a Ride Rapture for the first 10 days I was out last season and the NS Pandora for the last 10. The NS still looked almost new while the Ride was pretty beat up (even if we ignore the big rub mark from some ass running over the back of it). So it seemed to me that there certainly wasn't any sort of durability issue that came with the little fiberglass splinters.

While it's a slightly annoying issue I just don't get your angst over it. But maybe that's partially because I *have* experienced similar issues with other sorts of fiberglass products and see it as a risk I accept in handling such products. As long as you exercise a small amount of care in handling the board it really shouldn't pose any issues, doesn't represent any sort of defect, and doesn't affect the handling or ride of the board. So, get over it?


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I'm not really seeing this as a board defect. Their 3 year warranty offers replacement if you board is fucked. Like if it delams. Fiber glass in your hands? I've gotten that from a few places, snowboards included. Nivek and Deacon both have given reasonable answers as to how to solve your problem. I would be surprised if Deacon's theory is dead on.
> 
> Also if it is coming from the board guts like Nivek has proposed, then you may actually have a replacement issue. You need to find it though. This is the first time I have seen someone complaining of this on this forum.


Yes, it's very rare. None of the old sticks we own with deep scratches and ptex everywhere have had this issue. It is not normal, we can't fix it and it is causing a lot of pain continuously. If this is not a defect, I guess the snowboards have to transform into chainsaws and cut us in pieces for them to admit it is a defect.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

Now we know who's really trolling



snowklinger said:


> If your boards are burping fiberglass then you live in an alternate reality.(PERIOD)
> 
> I also believe that Deacon and Nivek hit it dead on like Kill said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Your local NS retailer can and will handle any NS warranty issue you may have. Just because you didn't buy the board locally due to size doesn't mean they won't assist you. Someone else can chime in if I'm wrong, but by being an authorized NS dealer they are required to assist with NS product issues regardless of purchase location (assuming it was purchased first hand and from an authorized dealer)


I didn't know that! Thanks bseracka! I've called a local dealer and they said they could have a look at the boards.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

ceridwen said:


> My Pandora does this. For the folks that doubt it happens, I'd go try running your hands along the edge of a few NS boards and see. I suspect you'll find it's pretty common. With that said, I never saw it as a defect, just a quirk of the board. It's also not really very difficult to avoid. After it happened about twice I changed my handling of the board so that I don't allow my hands to run down the edge when ungloved and it never happened again. Just holding the board with ungloved hands is fine.
> 
> I used a Ride Rapture for the first 10 days I was out last season and the NS Pandora for the last 10. The NS still looked almost new while the Ride was pretty beat up (even if we ignore the big rub mark from some ass running over the back of it). So it seemed to me that there certainly wasn't any sort of durability issue that came with the little fiberglass splinters.
> 
> While it's a slightly annoying issue I just don't get your angst over it. But maybe that's partially because I *have* experienced similar issues with other sorts of fiberglass products and see it as a risk I accept in handling such products. As long as you exercise a small amount of care in handling the board it really shouldn't pose any issues, doesn't represent any sort of defect, and doesn't affect the handling or ride of the board. So, get over it?


Oh, my girl, if only all men were like you, we wouldn't have World War II. If only we could all lay back and be relaxed, it would be a much better world.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just had a 3 hour jib sesh. Molested my Proto from tip to tail. No fiberglass injuries to report.


----------



## axr1766 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. This kind of diverse and personal experience is informative for potential patron.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Feb7th said:


> Yes, it's very rare. None of the old sticks we own with deep scratches and ptex everywhere have had this issue. It is not normal, we can't fix it and it is causing a lot of pain continuously. If this is not a defect, I guess the snowboards have to transform into chainsaws and cut us in pieces for them to admit it is a defect.


Seriously? Wow. You are the reason the warranty world is fucked. You have spent more time here bitching than it would take to fix the "problem". And what I told you to do WILL fix your problem.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Seriously? Wow. You are the reason the warranty world is fucked. You have spent more time here bitching than it would take to fix the "problem". And what I told you to do WILL fix your problem.


Well, about the sanding method. I've talked to the dealer, and they reminded me that if I sand the boards myself, I'll be responsible for any consequences, which includes disqualifying from warranty if possible. I guess your capitalized "will" does not worth the warranty does it? Oh wait, NS's warranty has already been proven worthless. Maybe I should just give it a try?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Feb7th said:


> Well, about the sanding method. I've talked to the dealer, and they reminded me that if I sand the boards myself, I'll be responsible for any consequences, which includes disqualifying from warranty if possible. I guess your capitalized "will" does not worth the warranty does it? Oh wait, NS's warranty has already been proven worthless. Maybe I should just give it a try?


If you're not a jackass they wouldn't haven even known you did it. But then again you are a jackass.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like a serious problem. You should sell the board on Craigslist since it holds it's value so well, and get a deck that's made with more care like a Burton.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

Nivek said:


> If you're not a jackass they wouldn't haven even known you did it. But then again you are a jackass.


Calm down. It's not your Mom that we are talking about. Don't get personal.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Sounds like a serious problem. You should sell the board on Craigslist since it holds it's value so well, and get a deck that's made with more care like a Burton.


Agreed... I hear Sims makes good shit.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Even though I cringe every time I see the words N*E*R S*MM*R on this forum I agree with everyone here.
Every single snowboard with the exception of a cap design has 2 fibreglass edges around the entire perimeter of the board.
You are obviously a very fragile individual. Ps I just LOVE how you dropped that you are an engineer, Im SOOO impressed.

Sell your boards and buy some with cap construction and go ride.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> As to you issue though, this is a very odd and unusual thing so it is natural to encounter some disbelief. Based on your tone from the very first post, it is beyond easy to tell why you are being treated the way you are. Even if you have a valid, legitimate issue, you go to the extreme and make statements that the quality of all of the boards is shit, that the entire warranty department sucks, blah blah blah.
> 
> It is your attitude that has generated the treatment you received. Pretty typical though for an engineer. Most engineers i have ever dealt with are arrogant, pompous pricks who thinks the entire world should kiss their freckle. Your first post is a shining example. You could have started a thread stating what your problem with the board is and asked if anyone has ever had a similar problem without the "Neversummer sucks" rant and people here would have responded totally different. Instead, you come on with attitude and insult members here for "hyping" the brand. I cannot believe your tone was different when talking to the rep; it is obviously your nature to be a pompous ass and your attitude no doubt pissed the rep off in the fist 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


QFT :eusa_clap: 10chars


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Q. How do you know when you meet someone for the first time if they are an engineer?
A. They tell you


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> You don't know what real fiberglass sting is. Try being a boat builder! I worked at Bayliner for a few years working in hull and deck grinding fiberglass with a grinder. The shit gets in your skin everywhere. You could grind the entire board up into dust and dump it on you and it is less than what a grinder is exposed to before first break.
> 
> As to you issue though, this is a very odd and unusual thing so it is natural to encounter some disbelief. Based on your tone from the very first post, it is beyond easy to tell why you are being treated the way you are. Even if you have a valid, legitimate issue, you go to the extreme and make statements that the quality of all of the boards is shit, that the entire warranty department sucks, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


While I agree with most everything you say, you don't need to lump engineers into this group do you? C'mon man, you're better than that. Every engineer I know would fix it themselves... He just sounds like he wants to whine...and has a very low tolerance for pain.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

What size is that POS Proto? I might be wiling to risk fiberglass fibers and take it of your hands?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Perhaps he would prefer to fly in an over loaded plane lol. Golf clubs dont matter much when you start losing engines!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ETM said:


> Perhaps he would prefer to fly in an over loaded plane lol. Golf clubs dont matter much when you start losing engines!


Just ask Aaliyah.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> This guy reminds me of the corporate CEO douche bag that I shoved into a baggage cart at the Portland airport a few years ago!
> 
> The Alaska Airlines flight from Anchorage was filled to capacity without a single empty seat on the 737-800. It was the last flight out of Anchorage direct to Portland that night. When we arrived, many people did not receive their checked bags and all of us with oversized like my snowboards did not get our bags. We went to baggage claims agent and found out that the plane was overweight and they had to transfer some of the baggage onto a Seattle bound flight and from there it would go to Portland on a later flight. We could wait for 2 hours to get our bags with a complimentary free dinner or Alaska Airlines would deliver it to our houses or hotels in the morning.
> 
> ...


sounds like a fucker that sat next to my mom on a flight. This was a while back when Laptops were still luxuries or required for work. Lady in front of him (not my mom) leans her chair back like everyone does and he shoves the seat back up. This goes on for several cycles (chair back, he shoves it back up). Would not listen to the stewardess and demands the person who paid for her chair, sit straight up because he has his laptop out and paid for his chair.

It's as if the lady in front didn't pay for hers. Jackasses!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow crazy how some people seem to take it personal that a NS product might be giving someone a problem. I'm sure the guy isn't making it up. I hope he gets his problem sorted out.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You're right Freshy, he might not be making it up, but the whiney, butthurt tone of his post leads most of us to believe that it's not that big of a deal, he's just a complainer. Had he come in and simply asked if anyone has experienced something similar without bashing the hell out of a company right off the bat, he would have gotten a different set of responses entirely. And fiberglass does itch, but it's not the worst thing in the world, especially in the small amounts that he MIGHT be dealing with. I helped my dad entirely re-fiberglass our 5 person rowboat when I was a kid. The itch was annoying, but that was about it.


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> This guy reminds me of the corporate CEO douche bag that I shoved into a baggage cart at the Portland airport a few years ago!
> 
> The Alaska Airlines flight from Anchorage was filled to capacity without a single empty seat on the 737-800. It was the last flight out of Anchorage direct to Portland that night. When we arrived, many people did not receive their checked bags and all of us with oversized like my snowboards did not get our bags. We went to baggage claims agent and found out that the plane was overweight and they had to transfer some of the baggage onto a Seattle bound flight and from there it would go to Portland on a later flight. We could wait for 2 hours to get our bags with a complimentary free dinner or Alaska Airlines would deliver it to our houses or hotels in the morning.
> 
> ...


You are to old to acting like a child grow up.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I think it's of some import that this was the guy's first post as well. No intro, no greeting, just over the top hyperbole and angst. It certainly set the tone and failed to make a positive impression of the OP. While polite to posts that tried to help, he was dismissive.... This is also a trait I find common among engineers, and I work with a lot of them.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> As for Neversummer, I know first hand how receptive they are to reports of quality issues and performance issues. Tracy and T want to hear about issues so they can prove their product. Had this issue been brought up in a constructive manner, I know for a fact that they would have taken an interest and would have wanted to look at the boards out of curiosity if nothing else.


Exactly this. I'm only a second year rider and a nobody in this sport with zero connections, and like I said in my earlier post when I contacted Vince at NS with a minor issue, he was cool as hell and explained how it actually was pretty common to have a spot of very, very minor edge separation from the wet layup process. Didn't lecture me one bit. Then he also offered to send me a 2014 Heritage in return just to make a good first impression with a new customer. I didn't take him up on it but I mention this because my experience was night and day compared to this guy's, and I'm willing to bet it was also Vince that he talked to.

Then, to top it off, he gave me his cell phone # and actually wanted me to call him after I rode my board to tell him what I thought of it. So I'm surprised that in this case he just decided to be a professorial dick to a new customer just on a whim. But then again I could be wrong.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Did the OP say he bought 2 NS boards and both boards have this fiberglass issue? And he also posted that this is "rare"? Damn, he needs to play lotto!

I have bought and sold at least 20 boards and have never yet encountered this fiberglass issue. I can't even imaging how it can happen. When the sidewall is cut, the fibers are not protruding and if you rip off the top sheet and then the fibers are protruding, well, maybe best not to rub it with your bare hands and if you rip the top sheet yourself, I don't see how that is a NS issue.

By the way, the OP called NS Warranty number... there is a number to call? I remember calling NS 2 years ago when a support number was posted on their site but now I only see fax & e-mail and for warranty, the process is to go to the dealers.

It is sad that people act in this way. We have many of these types in our business, be it from a competitor trying to make some bad noise in the forums or just someone seriously bored and nothing better to do except to be an ass or someone with issues in life and just can't deal with the fact that some companies are successful.

Hey, maybe I should thank the OP so I will be more careful as I will be heading to Snowbird next week and will rent the Cobra to test ride. Apparently Christy Sport has a fleet of NS boards for rent, the employees there must be all itching like crazy!


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty much what Snowolf said, attacking forum members and never summer rather than asking for advice stinks of troll. Even if not intentionally trolling, you ought to be treated as one for your first post. 

Also, nobody cares about your degree. 

Grow a pair.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The glass still hangs out the sides above and below the sidewall


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

trapper said:


> Exactly this. I'm only a second year rider and a nobody in this sport with zero connections, and like I said in my earlier post when I contacted Vince at NS with a minor issue, he was cool as hell and explained how it actually was pretty common to have a spot of very, very minor edge separation from the wet layup process. Didn't lecture me one bit. Then he also offered to send me a 2014 Heritage in return just to make a good first impression with a new customer. I didn't take him up on it but I mention this because my experience was night and day compared to this guy's, and I'm willing to bet it was also Vince that he talked to.
> 
> Then, to top it off, he gave me his cell phone # and actually wanted me to call him after I rode my board to tell him what I thought of it. So I'm surprised that in this case he just decided to be a professorial dick to a new customer just on a whim. But then again I could be wrong.


This is exactly the kind of remarkable service that I received from Never Summer with my recent issue.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

My wife's Infinity has some sharp issue along the edges but we think it was fine metal shavings or something like that. We just let the guy at the shop know to be careful when waxing it and he took care of it for us so it must have been minor.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Are you talking about that thin little line that is less than a MM in width?
> 
> THAT is what is causing "excruciating pain"?????? Oh dear.....


Thats it ;-)


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

ETM said:


> Even though I cringe every time I see the words N*E*R S*MM*R on this forum I agree with everyone here.
> Every single snowboard with the exception of a cap design has 2 fibreglass edges around the entire perimeter of the board.
> You are obviously a very fragile individual. Ps I just LOVE how you dropped that you are an engineer, Im SOOO impressed.
> 
> Sell your boards and buy some with cap construction and go ride.


Yes, "every snowboard with the exception of a cap design has 2 fiberglass edges around the entire perimeter of the board". And mind you that none of this kind of snowboards, except of the NS ones, that we owned have caused any fiberglass issue before. While the rep refused to believe the fiberglass would leak. I don't know why you just can't understand the logic here. It is obviously enough.

So, let me clear this out for you. Do you believe that a snowboard is normal to have fiberglass issue? If you do, do you think that a NS rep who has worked in the industry for 17 years should have seen this before? If you do, do you think the NS rep is lying by saying "I have worked in the industry for 17 years and have never heard a new snowboard with fiberglass itch"?

Well, I won't go there saying the NS's rep is lying, because I can't believe the fiberglass issue from happening too! 

P.S. Thank you for that compliment!


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Feb7th said:


> Yes, "every snowboard with the exception of a cap design has 2 fiberglass edges around the entire perimeter of the board". And mind you that none of this kind of snowboards, except of the NS ones, that we owned have caused any fiberglass issue before. While the rep refused to believe the fiberglass would leak. I don't know why you just can't understand the logic here. It is obviously enough.
> 
> So, let me clear this out for you. Do you believe that a snowboard is normal to have fiberglass issue? If you do, do you think that a NS rep who has worked in the industry for 17 years should have seen this before? If you do, do you think the NS rep is lying by saying "I have worked in the industry for 17 years and have never heard a new snowboard with fiberglass itch"?
> 
> ...



Wow, you just wont give up will you. You get a "A" for persistence.
Go and buy your lotto ticket, you just might get lucky... again.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I think it's of some import that this was the guy's first post as well. No intro, no greeting, just over the top hyperbole and angst. It certainly set the tone and failed to make a positive impression of the OP. While polite to posts that tried to help, he was dismissive.... This is also a trait I find common among engineers, and I work with a lot of them.


I thought this was a snowboard forum, not a job interview or something. Sorry, I should have politely waited till you commended "talk about your snowboard". Please pardon my ignorance. My intention was to cut the crap and save us time. I guess you are the kind of person who would favor politicians over engineers because politicians like to take time and they never cut the crap.

Too bad you don't work with politicians. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

freshy said:


> Wow crazy how some people seem to take it personal that a NS product might be giving someone a problem. I'm sure the guy isn't making it up. I hope he gets his problem sorted out.


Thank you freshy.
I guess some people on this forum just can't help but take it personal because they are somewhat related to NS? I'm new here so I don't know.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

trapper said:


> Exactly this. I'm only a second year rider and a nobody in this sport with zero connections, and like I said in my earlier post when I contacted Vince at NS with a minor issue, he was cool as hell and explained how it actually was pretty common to have a spot of very, very minor edge separation from the wet layup process. Didn't lecture me one bit. Then he also offered to send me a 2014 Heritage in return just to make a good first impression with a new customer. I didn't take him up on it but I mention this because my experience was night and day compared to this guy's, and I'm willing to bet it was also Vince that he talked to.
> 
> Then, to top it off, he gave me his cell phone # and actually wanted me to call him after I rode my board to tell him what I thought of it. So I'm surprised that in this case he just decided to be a professorial dick to a new customer just on a whim. But then again I could be wrong.


Well, I don't what to mention the rep's name because the rep works for NS, and represents NS. I don't want to take it personal by saying someone sucks. It is not to Vince, it is to NS that we invested our money trading for high-end quality and respectful service. 

We expect our snowboards free from fiberglass itch and we expect responsible warranty service if that has to happen by chance. That's the expectation from the $1200 we have spent. Perhaps our expectation is too high for Never Summer to meet. Fine, I will alert others and carry on.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> I talk to Vince regularly on the phone regarding the board reviews. I am going to ask him about this. I am betting this entire story is bullshit and that no one from Neversummer has even heard of this guy`s story.


I'm not going to comment on your previous replies. They are too childish, and non-relevant. 

If you perfectly justify NS's reaction to our situation, why would you suspect that all of this is not real? You are trying to deny all these facts because you believe the kind of issues we have got from the NS snowboards is not ideal and that the reply we got from NS is not appropriate. It is just too difficult for you to admit it. Why? I don't know, as I don't understand why you have got so personal. I could only guess it's because you are somewhat related to NS? I insulted you by saying NS does not meet my expectation.

And about the betting part, aha, I guess to talk to children one have too be childish, so I say bring it on. What would you like to bet? I'll suggest that if the "story" I've told is bullshit and not true, I'll buy you TWO snowboards from NS at your choice (including the split ones), but if all those things described in my post (the calling about fiberglass itch, the "finger test and wipe it" suggestion, and the "17 years industry experiences and never heard of fiberglass itch from new snowboards") did happen you will buy me TWO $600 snowboards at my choice. 

Deal?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Feb7th said:


> Well, I don't what to mention the rep's name because the rep works for NS, and represents NS. I don't want to take it personal by saying someone sucks. It is not to Vince, it is to NS that we invested our money trading for high-end quality and respectful service.
> 
> We expect our snowboards free from fiberglass itch and we expect responsible warranty service if that has to happen by chance. That's the expectation from the $1200 we have spent. Perhaps our expectation is too high for Never Summer to meet. Fine, I will alert others and carry on.


Well I only mentioned this to share my experience under a similar set of circumstances (warranty issue) with seemingly opposite results. I'm just quite surprised by your experience with them compared to mine and it makes me wonder if we dealt with the same people and if we did what caused your result to vary so much from mine.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

OP is a pussy.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

nmk said:


> Did the OP say he bought 2 NS boards and both boards have this fiberglass issue? And he also posted that this is "rare"? Damn, he needs to play lotto!
> 
> I have bought and sold at least 20 boards and have never yet encountered this fiberglass issue. I can't even imaging how it can happen. When the sidewall is cut, the fibers are not protruding and if you rip off the top sheet and then the fibers are protruding, well, maybe best not to rub it with your bare hands and if you rip the top sheet yourself, I don't see how that is a NS issue.
> 
> ...


"I have bought and sold at least 20 boards and have never yet encountered this fiberglass issue. I can't even imaging how it can happen." Thank you for confirming that! I am almost starting to think that I'm the only weirdo here who does not take fiberglass issue as expected snowboard issue. 

And about the rest part my friend, I'll post the emails and phone recordings and show you the details step by step later once the other kid accepted my betting proposal.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

There is an infinite number of things OP could have done with these boards to cause this problem. I cannot possibly dream of the odds of 1 couple getting TWO never summer boards in the same home with this issue.


Do you haul them in a way that they have rubbed edged together and exposed fiber glass? Were they shipped improperly from the online retailer you bought them from? 

Post photos of the areas in question so we have something to go on.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> OP is a pussy.


This is all I took from the thread.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> OP is a pussy.


Sigh, these kids on this forum just can't help but take it personal. BTW kid, if you want to call someone pussy, you should throw the word in his face and take the responsibility like a man instead of hiding behind the screen like a pussy.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

pretty much every single person that knows me knows for a fact that i would gladly call you a pussy to your face. 

what the fuck are you gonna do? beat me up?

quit being such a bitch about life, sack the fuck up, and sew up your bleeding gash you worthless cunt.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

racer357 said:


> There is an infinite number of things OP could have done with these boards to cause this problem. I cannot possibly dream of the odds of 1 couple getting TWO never summer boards in the same home with this issue.
> 
> Do you haul them in a way that they have rubbed edged together and exposed fiber glass? Were they shipped improperly from the online retailer you bought them from?
> 
> Post photos of the areas in question so we have something to go on.


All I could say is we did what we have been doing to all the other snowboards that we had owned.

And yes, I agree with you it's very unlikely that both boards have the problem; however, both top sheets and base are intact except for minor scratches, and we couldn't find visible fiberglass anywhere. As you could imagine, we go snowboard together every time and we take care of each other’s snowboard (sadly this means it’s mostly me taking care of both boards:laugh. Hence I do think both boards need to be examined because they have an equal chance. 

The photos I posted here are the ones I had sent to the warranty department. BTW, the Union's and Thirtytwo's have served us well. We are very pleased with their reliable products and we are impressed by their excellent customer service.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Those photos really ZOOM in on the edges and highlight the problem you are experiencing without a doubt.

Exactly what is it that you engineer? If you don't have the common sense to illustrate your problem how can you expect a solution?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea, my bad - those photos clearly show the problem. gross negligence by never summer for sure... you could have died.




...... you dumb fucking asshole.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

He gets even more personal. I guess it's true you should never feed Trolls. My bad.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Feb7th said:


> All I could say is we did what we have been doing to all the other snowboards that we had owned.
> 
> And yes, I agree with you it's very unlikely that both boards have the problem; however, both top sheets and base are intact except for minor scratches, and we couldn't find visible fiberglass anywhere. As you could imagine, we go snowboard together every time and we take care of each other’s snowboard (sadly this means it’s mostly me taking care of both boards:laugh. Hence I do think both boards need to be examined because they have an equal chance.
> 
> The photos I posted here are the ones I had sent to the warranty department. BTW, the Union's and Thirtytwo's have served us well. We are very pleased with their reliable products and we are impressed by their excellent customer service.


Is this a fucking joke? That's the best you can do? 

Both of these boards are having this problem? But you can't see it? And noone else on the planet has ever experienced it? These boards hardly look even ridden. And I'm supposed to believe they're bleeding fiberglass all over the fucking place? While mine, covered with dents, scratches, and chips are perfectly intact? 

Sounds like you'd better start looking for the source instead of blaming the boards.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

racer357 said:


> Those photos really ZOOM in on the edges and highlight the problem you are experiencing without a doubt.
> 
> Exactly what is it that you engineer? If you don't have the common sense to illustrate your problem how can you expect a solution?


Even the fiberglass on my hand that I visibly saw them could not be captured by smart phone cameras because they are too tiny. An ordinary person can't find the problem with bare eyes. So certainly you won't find anything with smart phone cameras. That's why we need warranty department help us out. Is this logic too difficult to follow?

And about the engineering part, there are too many kids here get too personal about Never Summer on this forum, you are slightly better than them by not using the F word on me. I appreciate that.:laugh:


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

@Feb7th

Of all the riders I know, you end up with not 1 but 2 boards with fiberglass problem. Buy 2 and both have problems, wow!

You said you called NS Warranty, but who and what phone number? Strange considering for warranty service you have to go through a dealer or fax or e-mail to NS.

If you want to knock on NS, this is not the way to do it, at least make your story believable! 

I mean, do you feel good doing this? 
Are you paid to do this? I don't know if you are more of a nut or a troll. 

If you are getting paid to do this, that person or company is not getting value for money because I am pretty sure you have failed to convince anyone here that NS has a quality problem.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

In his defense, never summer's phone number is not hard to get.

A: It's a listed number. Yellowbook.com has the same number listed that I have in my contacts list from in inquiry I had about longboards.

B: It's been posted on this forum before.

C: If you email them an earnest question, they call you quickly without blocking the number.

The call is plausible. The result of the call is what is tough to believe.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

racer357 said:


> In his defense, never summer's phone number is not hard to get.
> 
> A: It's a listed number. Yellowbook.com has the same number listed that I have in my contacts list from in inquiry I had about longboards.
> 
> ...


Totally agree but hard to believe if any call was ever made.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> pretty much every single person that knows me knows for a fact that i would gladly call you a pussy to your face.
> 
> what the fuck are you gonna do? beat me up?
> 
> quit being such a bitch about life, sack the fuck up, and sew up your bleeding gash you worthless cunt.


what he said!


Feb7th said:


> All I could say is we did what we have been doing to all the other snowboards that we had owned.
> 
> And yes, I agree with you it's very unlikely that both boards have the problem; however, both top sheets and base are intact except for minor scratches, and we couldn't find visible fiberglass anywhere. As you could imagine, we go snowboard together every time and we take care of each other’s snowboard (sadly this means it’s mostly me taking care of both boards:laugh. Hence I do think both boards need to be examined because they have an equal chance.
> 
> The photos I posted here are the ones I had sent to the warranty department. BTW, the Union's and Thirtytwo's have served us well. We are very pleased with their reliable products and we are impressed by their excellent customer service.


for all of your bitching and moaning, you never ONCE said how the boards performed. Here's an easy fix..stop carrying the board by its edges with your bare hands. Have you even tried anyone's suggestions on here...even as simple as cleaning it with dish soap and water? My Evo has 40+ days on it and my girlfriend Pandora has about 20 and we have never felt even so much as an itch. And believe me, our boards have taken a beating. Then again, we may not be engineers, but we're smart enough to not carry our boards with our bare hands on the SHARPEST part.

How many boards have you owned?
You said you bought the NS boards because of the reviews on here, yet your first post was to bitch about them?
Sounds fishy to me.

Whether you have a legit complaint or not, it is so unbelievably ticky-tacky that you just sound like a whiny bitch. Like many have said, if itchy fingers is "excruciating" for you, then perhaps snowboarding isnt the right sport for you. Try sledding or snow tubing instead.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

What a nightmare of a story Snowolf. It is truly a sad case to have people like this in our society. How can we advance as a whole when you have such nut cases.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Feb7th said:


> We expect our snowboards free from fiberglass itch and we expect responsible warranty service if that has to happen by chance.


I thought this little morsel was pretty delectable. 

"he's so haole he doesn't even know he's haole"
-Turtle


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Good God, how depressing! Sounds like the OP has hypochondria.

Good for the guys at NS to offer to check the boards out and to stomach the whining for an hour.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> What could be more pathetic than this being a troll?
> 
> Yep! You guessed it, this guy is for real!!!
> 
> ...


Canadians. :eusa_clap:


I'M KIDDING!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Canadians. :eusa_clap:
> 
> 
> I'M KIDDING!


A real Canadian would have called Never Summer and apologized for letting his hand get in the way of their fiberglass shavings. :laugh:


/married to a Canadian


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> A real Canadian would have called Never Summer and apologized for letting his hand get in the way of their fiberglass shavings. :laugh:
> 
> 
> /married to a Canadian


Now that's funny right there! (And some truth too ):yahoo:


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> What could be more pathetic than this being a troll?
> 
> Yep! You guessed it, this guy is for real!!!
> 
> ...


I'm shocked how Never Summer‘s rep told you about the call. I thought he was not helpful, though at least professional. I'm shocked to know that not only would Never Summer provide the details of the call to someone outside of the company, but also deliberately manipulate the truth and lie. I'm not sure if it is the rep lied to you, or it is you who mistold this. Either way, this is very sad. 

The call was not AN HOUR. It was precisely 25 minutes and 43 seconds. I don't know if NS's warranty department kept their phone records, but the phone in my office DOES. During that ~26min of talking, the NS’s rep never "asked" me to send the boards in for a check. He insisted that the fiberglass itch was impossible to happen and suggested the finger-test-and-WIPE-it-with-a-RAG solution. It was me who brought up the return authorization AFTER 20mins of snowboard manufacture lecturing, and he REPLIED "You can send them in if you really want, but we won't guarantee anything and it would be at your cost". Never Summer had NEVER mentioned SANDING either. 

It is very sad that one of you two is deliberately telling the lie. I thought this was just a very rare quality issue happened with NS but it turns out to be ethical. I don't care about all the exaggeration or personal attacks I got from this forum since all kinds of people post here, but I can't imagine Never Summer's warranty dept manager would provide the details of a customer's call to someone outside of the company and lie about it. Unbelievable. This is so ugly and makes me sick.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sell them, buy something else, and Move on. You are never going to get the answer you seek.


You know the definiton of insanity? Repeating the same action expecting a different result.

There are way to many people that have experienced awesome service from NS for you to accomplish anything here.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Well if you're insistent that their warranty is crap and that they won't do anything for you, what's it going to hurt to try the remedies offered here in terms of sanding and what not? The best case scenario, it works and you don't get the fiberglass itch anymore and you get to ride the boards. By the way, how did the boards perform for you outside of this fiberglass itch issue?

Another solution is to try to work with the dealer, even if it is online. See if they might replace the boards for you, refund your money for them if you send them back or allow you to exchange for something else. Explain that calling NS directly didn't help you and that if they want you as a customer in the future that maybe they'll help.

I suppose yet another option is to sell the boards even though you'll be out some cash. If the itch is really that unbearable then might be worth it to get rid of them. But like I said, if you already think that NS won't help you out at all then what's it going to hurt to sand the edge (not the PTEX but the little edge between it and the topsheet) and try that first?

An argument on here isn't going to help anything but instead is just going to piss everyone off and cause drama. Why do that unless that is what you are aiming to do? For God's sake man, you're an engineer, surely you are good at objectively removing emotion from a circumstance and evaluating outcomes and solutions given a scenario. I think the reason everyone is giving you a hard time is that you are firstly blaming SNF for "causing" you to purchase a product that you had the free will to research and decide upon on your own, and secondly you come off (whether deliberately or not) as not being open to any real solution to your issue. 

State it clearly, what is it exactly that you are hoping to get out of all of this? 

Good luck dude.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Feb7th said:


> I'm shocked how Never Summer‘s rep told you about the call. I thought he was not helpful, though at least professional. I'm shocked to know that Never Summer would deliberately manipulate the truth and lie. I'm not sure if it is the rep lied to you, or it is you who mistold this. Either way, this is very sad.
> 
> The call was not AN HOUR. It was precisely 25 minutes and 43 seconds. I don't know if NS's warranty department kept their phone records, but the phone in my office DOES. During that ~26min of talking, the NS’s rep never "asked" me to send the boards in for a check. He insisted that the fiberglass itch was impossible to happen and suggested the finger-test-and-WIPE-it-with-a-RAG solution. I was me who brought up the return authorization FIRST and he REPLIED "You can send them in if you really want, but we won't guarantee anything and it would be at your cost". Never Summer had NEVER mentioned SANDING either.
> 
> It is very sad that one of you two is deliberately telling the lie. I thought this was just a very rare quality issue happened with NS but it turns out to be ethical. I don't care about all the exaggeration or personal attacks I got from this forum since all kinds of people post here. But I can't imagine a company's representative would lie about a customer's call. This is so ugly and makes me sick.



What is sad is you and you are right, you are sick.

2 different boards, 2 different production cycles and you hit the jackpot and got both boards with fiberglass issues. You are Mr. Lucky.

You are smart enough to check the phone records and to pick out bits and pieces of what you find useful from posts in this thread and yet you were not able to come up with a believable story in the first place? Such a knob.

Perhaps next time when you want to rant about Burton or another company, you will have a better story in hand.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

I obviously need more coffee, this is bottling my mind.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

P3 Mammoth said:


> I obviously need more coffee, this is bottling my mind.


My apologies to the members of this forum for the negative posts but I am in the retail business and it is really terrible what some people will do and it seems if you don't stomp on them, they just go on and on. I am vetting... sorry....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> OP is a pussy.


toldja so.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Feb7th said:


> Even the fiberglass on my hand that I visibly saw them could not be captured by smart phone cameras because they are too tiny. An ordinary person can't find the problem with bare eyes. So certainly you won't find anything with smart phone cameras. That's why we need warranty department help us out. Is this logic too difficult to follow?
> 
> And about the engineering part, there are too many kids here get too personal about Never Summer on this forum, you are slightly better than them by not using the F word on me. I appreciate that.:laugh:


i beg to differ...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

wernersl said:


> i beg to differ...


Are you getting smothered by any fiberglass with those impacts?


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Are you getting smothered by any fiberglass with those impacts?


Well yes. It got in my boots, then crawled up to my goggles. I screamed in agony and prayed for it to go away and infect someone else, but it only got worse from there. I touched the board to a pipe on the water heater by accident and now I have fiberglass spewing from my shower head. It is so unbearable I think I will have to move from that house. Still...Never Summer's customer service refuses to help. What do I do now? :dunno:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

In all seriousness though...I did melt a touch of ptex over those just to prevent the fibers from possibly taking on water. Doubt they will, but now I feel better! Also...black ptex helps me to forget that some asshole (likely with a bad case of fiber itch) ran into me in the first place!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh...and who in their right mind would carry their board from the car to the lift without a glove or not by the bindings? My edges are pretty damn sharp and not comfortable on bare hands! Plus...its cold outside!


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Ha, this is where the OP posts a picture of his hand with frostbite!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I bet he has some delicate, creamy, lotion-ey hands. :laugh:

Get some man calluses and you won't have to worry about shit like this.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel sorry for you if you have never experienced the power of Oil of Olay.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> I feel sorry for you if you have never experienced the power of Oil of Olay.


Good shit right there!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

wernersl said:


> Good *jetfalcon* right there!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

seriouscat said:


> I feel sorry for you if you have never experienced the power of Oil of Olay.


this stuff slaughters all


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> this stuff slaughters all


Reckon you should just apply this directly to the fiberglass edges of the board!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Beeb said:


> Reckon you should just apply this directly to the fiberglass edges of the board!


Brilliant! Fuck you fiberglass burn!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I cant believe the OP is now bitching about NS telling Snowolf about the experience. I wasn't aware that a warranty call was supposed to remain confidential...unless the OP has something to hide.

This thread should die since the troll OP clearly has no intention of even trying to remedy his problem. 

OP, what size is your Proto and how much do you want for it? I'll give it a bath and I'm sure it'll be good as new.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

trapper said:


> Fixed it for you.


ahh yes. Spell checker missed that. Glad you caught it!


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

East§ide said:


> I cant believe the OP is now bitching about NS telling Snowolf about the experience. I wasn't aware that a warranty call was supposed to remain confidential...unless the OP has something to hide.
> 
> This thread should die since the troll OP clearly has no intention of even trying to remedy his problem.
> 
> OP, what size is your Proto and how much do you want for it? I'll give it a bath and I'm sure it'll be good as new.


Im kinda thinkin the same about the Infinity for my wife. I will warn her beforehand, about the agonizing side effects of Never Summer's snowboards. Though Im pretty sure that if a grenade went off near me I could just hide behind my Raptor and it will still be suitable to ride down the hill.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

his loss could be our gain! hahaha


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am going to show this thread to My local NS dealer and remove the rest of their inventory from their store to avoid any liability issues for them. I am sure they won't mind.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

It burnssssssss


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Watch out for those fiberglass burns


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG that is so fucked! Goddamn the fibers!!!!


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Let that be a warning to anyone not using udder cream on their sidewalls!


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I tripped in my room last week and put my hand through a full length mirror. It shredded my hand, put a pierced piece all the way through my thumb and left tons of tiny shards in my skin that I am digging out daily. That is kind of painfull, yet I still went riding the 2 days after. Soaked my gloves in blood while riding and had to get it re wrapped at first aid several times. Not once did I complain. 

You are bitching up a storm about a fucking fiberglass particle that poked your finger.....Come on dude. Don't be such a pussy. Give it a little sanding and get over it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*This thread has turned into pure GOLD!!!*



sabatoa said:


> A real Canadian would have called Never Summer and apologized for letting his hand get in the way of their fiberglass shavings.


mg::signlol:


ShredLife said:


> toldja so.


Shred quotes himself it's so good.



linvillegorge said:


> I bet he has some delicate, creamy, lotion-ey hands.


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap:



Damn Canada, just when I thought you were getting your shit together


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I thought this little morsel was pretty delectable.
> 
> "he's so haole he doesn't even know he's haole"
> -Turtle


Best movie ever.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

wernersl said:


> Oh...and who in their right mind would carry their board from the car to the lift without a glove or not by the bindings? My edges are pretty damn sharp and not comfortable on bare hands! Plus...its cold outside!


I do sometimes, knowing that it is sharp and I"m taking the risk. Although usually it's just carrying the board bare handed to put into my snowboard bag. I usually carry it in the bag in the morning, because I pack everything the night before (boots, gloves, googles ... all the shit I don't want to forget lest having to buy a new one on the hill). At the end of the day fuck it, it gets tossed in the trunk.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i carry my snowboard with my bare dick because i'm a masochist and so i want the fiberglass splinters in my junk


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i carry my snowboard with my bare dick because i'm a masochist and so i want the fiberglass splinters in my junk


Don't lie, you do it because your boyfriend enjoys the 'extra sensation' from the fibers on your love rod :cheeky4:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Don't lie, you do it because your boyfriend enjoys the 'extra sensation' from the fibers on your love rod :cheeky4:


ya think so?!?! he acts like he can't feel anything anymore... :sad::sad:



:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> ya think so?!?! he acts like he can't feel anything anymore... :sad::sad:
> 
> 
> 
> :blink::blink::blink:


That's because he's cheating on you with a large black man.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

trapper said:


> Well if you're insistent that their warranty is crap and that they won't do anything for you, what's it going to hurt to try the remedies offered here in terms of sanding and what not? The best case scenario, it works and you don't get the fiberglass itch anymore and you get to ride the boards. By the way, how did the boards perform for you outside of this fiberglass itch issue?
> 
> Another solution is to try to work with the dealer, even if it is online. See if they might replace the boards for you, refund your money for them if you send them back or allow you to exchange for something else. Explain that calling NS directly didn't help you and that if they want you as a customer in the future that maybe they'll help.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words and compliments. 

What I am hoping to get out of this is simple--to share. We have suffered from our investments and we regretted it, so we want to share our experience to others to alert. We all post here when good things happen. We post here to let other people know how fantastic the product is, and why can we not do the same when bad things happen? 

I’m starting to understand why some people here get so emotional and just can’t help but to personal attack. No it’s not because of the reasons you have suggested. It’s because they are either personally related to Never Summer like Snowwolf, or they earn a living by selling the Never Summer snowboards like nmk, and of course, we always have those poor kids that do whatever peer pressure tells them to. 

And I’ve noticed Snowwolf is the administrator of this forum, this explains why those kids could keep hijacking this thread.


----------



## Feb7th (Feb 15, 2013)

East§ide said:


> I cant believe the OP is now bitching about NS telling Snowolf about the experience. I wasn't aware that a warranty call was supposed to remain confidential...unless the OP has something to hide.
> 
> This thread should die since the troll OP clearly has no intention of even trying to remedy his problem.
> 
> OP, what size is your Proto and how much do you want for it? I'll give it a bath and I'm sure it'll be good as new.


Client confidentiality is recognized and protected by law. I guess Americans are famous of being ignorant so it is not your fault by not knowing it. You have my sympathy. 

Besides, I was "bitching" because either the Manager of Never Summer's warranty Department or Snowwolf was telling a LIE about the call (though I personally believe it is likely not Snowwolf-he gets personal, but a LIAR won’t be appointed to be the administrator of a forum). I thought I've stated that clearly enough, but maybe I should have capitalized the LYING part in the previous post considering your limited intelligence. My apology for the inconvenience.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

wrong, wrong and more wrong.

there are reps for many brands on here that work DIRECTLY for the companies that get discussed, whether positively or negatively.

People get so emotional because you are being ignorant and dismissive. Rather than take ANYONE's suggestions about how to remedy the very minor situation (which to 90% of us wouldnt have been a situation to begin with), you've kept on complaining about a moot point. You say their customer service was bad, they say you were awful to deal with (according to Snowolf, who, if I remember correctly, does not actually work for Never Summer but has helped in testing their products and given input to them.) and the truth is that it doesn't matter who is right.
Many of us here ride Never Summer decks, whether it's based on hype or experience.. I personally love my board and am dreading the day it is finally time to hang it up. The fact that MULTIPLE people have asked you how you liked the board otherwise but havent answered just continues to prove the point that the only thing you're actually interested in doing is complaining. You aren't looking for a solution to your problem, you're just looking to bitch about it.

Guess what? No one likes to listen to someone else's bitching, especiall when they've been given tons of options to at least TRY.

At the end of 14 pages, all you were looking to do was SHARE your story? Pathetic.



Feb7th said:


> Client confidentiality is recognized and protected by law. I guess Americans are famous of being ignorant so it is not your fault by not knowing it. You have my sympathy.
> 
> Besides, I was "bitching" because either the Manager of Never Summer's warranty Department or Snowwolf was telling a LIE about the call (though I personally believe it is likely not Snowwolf-he gets personal, but a LIAR won’t be appointed to be the administrator of a forum). I thought I've stated that clearly enough, but maybe I should have capitalized the LYING part in the previous post considering your limited intelligence. My apology for the inconvenience.


I would love to see where there is a law that there is client confidentiality in reference to warranty or customer service calls. Besides, it's not as if the rep played a recorded version of your call - he was asked about the experience and paraphrased it since Snowolf was actually trying to HELP YOU and get to the bottom of it. Your ignorance is astounding, and the fact that you generalize Americans as ignorant makes me even happier that Never Summer has done nothing for you - you don't deserve it and speaking as someone who deals with problem customers all the time, I would be at the point of telling you to piss off.

How do we know YOU'RE not lying? I'm more inclined to believe Snowolf and Never Summer than I am some whiny jerkoff who just likes to complain.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd also like to point out the online retailer also handles returns and such just like a brick and mortar. That is the first place the OP should have gone. He was never really trying to solve the problem.


----------

